# Indian relocating to Dubai



## mrid (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Friends,

I am an Indian, planning to relocate to Dubai. 

Can anybody help me with the things I need to bear in mind? Please note that this would be my first relocation outside my country thus have no prior experince around this.

Also wanted to know when it comes to housing, I am looking for a 1 BHK, how does it work better, to acquire a bare shell and to furnish it by self or does one get completly furnished accomodation? By furnishing I mean the basics like TV, Refrigerator, Sofas, Beds, Wardrobes, Cooking range, Washing Machine etc.

What are the rentals like for a 1 BHK? Furnished / Unfurnished.

Thanks in advance for your help, will await your guidance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mrid said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I am an Indian, planning to relocate to Dubai.
> 
> ...


Do you have a job offer yet ? I am assuming that you do.
However it is a very open ended question you are asking and would do you well to read this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai-updated-july-2009-read-before-posting.html

Flats here are generally unfurnished but may have kitchen appliances. 1 BHK unfurnished (with appliances) may range from 45,000 AED to 100,000 AED (per annum) depending on the area. So if you know the place of work, it would be useful to stay close to it. In any case, I hope your employer is providing acco for the first few weeks for you to settle down - during that time you can then get a feel of the place and decide on the residence


----------



## mrid (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey thanks a ton for replying!

Yep I do have a Job Offer, and yes the employer will be providing accomodation for the first month, however I need to manage by myself post that.

The Office is located the Emmar Square, Burj Downtown. Would you be able to guide me better with the location now known? 

I would prefer a completly furnished place thus how much do you think the same could cost around this place?

Thanks for the link..

Mrid..


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

You can get semi-furnished studios and 1 BHK in between 45K to 80K AED per annum. You can stay on Sheik Zayed Road or Mankhool or Jafiliya which is close to Burj Downtown and connected via metro.


----------



## mrid (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey thanks that was really helpful!


----------

